# Mystie viv



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Well after visiting frognick the other week and seeing his mysties and realising how much i missed them i decided to get some more so picked up a pair off Nick and 4 more at Hamm. I decided to use this viv in a unit ive had for awhile in the room but never got round to planting it out. The viv is 80x50x50 so not a bad size. Obviously the viv needs growing in but ive used lots of tropical ferns and orchids in this one as i have some good arcadia lighting on it. Of course as its in the room i also had to add the must have waterfall i like to include in my show tanks.
Now some photos














































cheers
Richie


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

wow! looks awesome richie!

where are the mystis?!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

J you bugger you beat me,if i get a camera out i have little feet against the glass .
Ere richie good job mate,we approve...where do you get the plants:lol2:

I'm messing man its a beautiful viv:no1:,i'm sure they'll have tads all over in no time,ya know if we didn't have an open fire(stove) down here,i think the mysties would be in the biggest viv i could possibly fit in our little front room, i have an alcove about 4'x3' i'm itching to fill. As an occupant for a show tank damn they would be hard to beat,i'm pretty jealous right now,
nice one
Stu


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Yea that is absolutly stunning ,:notworthy::notworthy: . i need a new one making in a few weeks time , i know who iam asking lol .
cheers warren.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Richie this looks wicked!!!

The lamps really are lighting it well from top to bottom.

I look forward to seeing how this develops over time!

John


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers guys thought you mystie owners would enjoy it. As for the frogs well i hadnt put them in then but here theyre in there new home




























my big female checking out a film cannister









This guy is really nosey










cheers
Richie


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

wow, they look sooo bold!

richie, did you make this or is it just natural wood you've collected etc (looks awesome)


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Cornish-J said:


> wow, they look sooo bold!
> 
> richie, did you make this or is it just natural wood you've collected etc (looks awesome)
> 
> image



No J didnt make it wish i could make fake wood to look like that :2thumb: its a big piece of mopani nearly the lenght of the viv and the water fall is made from another big piece.
I also used an organic compost background on this one instead of eco earth as when i plant my broms up in it and put them in the greenhouse it only takes about a week to get moss starting to grow on it, so thought it was worth a try. I also havent used any ficus in this viv as i dont want it growing and covering everything else which they eventually do so have gone for some unusual tropical climbers

Richie


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Richie this looks wicked!!!
> 
> The lamps really are lighting it well from top to bottom.
> 
> ...



Thanks John, heres a viv i built for creaks with the arcadia vivarium canopy fitted on it the viv is a 60x40x40, got to be honest the t5 canopy is excellent and looks really neat on top of the viv, just need them in shorter lenghts now to fit my other vivs :whistling2:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing tank mate.will look even better once grown in.the waterfall really finishes it off


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

thats art!


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice viv Richie and great looking frogs!

Do you find the streams difficult to build?

Cheers


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Nice viv Richie and great looking frogs!
> 
> Do you find the streams difficult to build?
> 
> Cheers


No mate he's from Wales. :gasp:

Glenn,to our humble forum :welcome:,lovely to see you here.:notworthy:




Glenn we all have a little show tomorrow only the insane are still awake
best always mate
Stu


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> No mate he's from Wales. :gasp:
> 
> Glenn,to our humble forum :welcome:,lovely to see you here.:notworthy:
> 
> ...


LOL, Thanks Stu! Don't leave me hangin in the intro thread. :whip: :lol2: It's only 7 O'clock...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah right mine says 12 :18 you sure your watch is reading right.......:Na_Na_Na_Na: back at ya mate

I best stop derailing mate:gasp:
night bro
Stu


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

wow:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Tonybb said:


> thats art!





YOGI BEAR said:


> wow:2thumb:


Richie is annoyingly good at what he does...:devil:

Lol- spectacular as usual, mate! :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

mike mc said:


> Amazing tank mate.will look even better once grown in.the waterfall really finishes it off


Thanks Mike hope youre pleased with the ones you picked up at creaks



Tonybb said:


> thats art!


Thank you



frogfreak said:


> Nice viv Richie and great looking frogs!
> 
> Do you find the streams difficult to build?
> 
> Cheers


I dont personally no as i build them onto sloping glass false bottom i put in the vivs i build so if they do leak the water always finds its way back into the front gulley where the small pump is housed.



YOGI BEAR said:


> wow:2thumb:


thanks



Ron Magpie said:


> Richie is annoyingly good at what he does...:devil:
> 
> Lol- spectacular as usual, mate! :2thumb:


cheers Ron ill hopefully be bringing a few along to pras so you can see them in the flesh as they say

thanks all

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Richie i know how busy you are but if you ever get a minute could you show us the internals/workings of your waterfall method and the pump you use,I'm sure it would be a great help to many,it might even convert me ,but the KISS anacronym (sp?) works ok for moi. Never say never hey mate
Stu


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

richie.b said:


> Thanks Mike hope youre pleased with the ones you picked up at creaks
> 
> 
> As always mate.will be ordering another one or 2 in next few months


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Richie i know how busy you are but if you ever get a minute could you show us the internals/workings of your waterfall method and the pump you use,I'm sure it would be a great help to many,it might even convert me ,but the KISS anacronym (sp?) works ok for moi. Never say never hey mate
> Stu


All i do Stu is put a little water feature pump in the gulley and a pipe from it to the waterfall, i run the power cable through a pipe along the false bottom so if the pump packs in i can pull the cable through and just thread a new one in. The waterfall is made out of specially selected bogwood or driftwood and i use gorrila glue and silicone to stop it leaking and get the stream affect. Ive never had any problems with the waterfalls or streams as theyre made on the sloping glass false bottom so the water will always find its way back into the gulley even if the waterfall does leak a bit.
I dont use water features in any of my breeding vivs in the frogroom though only the atelopus. Like you say for breeding vivs keep it simple, plus most of my breeding vivs are to small for water features

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> All i do Stu is put a little water feature pump in the gulley and a pipe from it to the waterfall, i run the power cable through a pipe along the false bottom so if the pump packs in i can pull the cable through and just thread a new one in. The waterfall is made out of specially selected bogwood or driftwood and i use gorrila glue and silicone to stop it leaking and get the stream affect. Ive never had any problems with the waterfalls or streams as theyre made on the sloping glass false bottom so the water will always find its way back into the gulley even if the waterfall does leak a bit.
> I dont use water features in any of my breeding vivs in the frogroom though *only the atelopus.* Like you say for breeding vivs keep it simple, plus most of my breeding vivs are to small for water features
> 
> Richie


Interesting. An American book I have suggests that some sort of strong stream effect is needed to even keep, let alone breed Atelopus. Any chance of a new thread (with pics! :mf_dribble telling us about yours, Richie?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Interesting. An American book I have suggests that some sort of strong stream effect is needed to even keep, let alone breed Atelopus. Any chance of a new thread (with pics! :mf_dribble telling us about yours, Richie?


Ha i've read abit about them to Rom proper tricky,also problems with sustained amplexus and ovulation i believe,ha ha one for the richie's of this world. Atelopus spumarius barbarotini is :mf_dribble:.Stunning 
Richie good luck with them and thanks on the water fall update,ha i don't think i will go there as before,if ever you get chance to pop some pics up of both this and the Atelopus,i'm with Ron it would be,nice to see and fascinating to read about
thanks mate
Stu


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*hi*

hi guys i have a planted exo terra 90 long iam looking for a arcdia lighting for this do they do em ?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

snowdragon said:


> hi guys i have a planted exo terra 90 long iam looking for a arcdia lighting for this do they do em ?


Yes the 39watt canopy is designed to fit the 90cm exo terra perfectly

Richie


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Interesting. An American book I have suggests that some sort of strong stream effect is needed to even keep, let alone breed Atelopus. Any chance of a new thread (with pics! :mf_dribble telling us about yours, Richie?


When i get 5 ill start a thread on mine, but something of interest Ron i built the stream for this reason and ive had mine in amplexus many times but never spawned them, but a friend of mine from Belgium was having the same problem so decided to try something different and put them outside in a plastic rub with some water and alodea and withing a few days they spawned. Obviously they hadnt read the same book me and everyone else had. :bash:



soundstounite said:


> Ha i've read abit about them to Rom proper tricky,also problems with sustained amplexus and ovulation i believe,ha ha one for the richie's of this world. Atelopus spumarius barbarotini is :mf_dribble:.Stunning
> Richie good luck with them and thanks on the water fall update,ha i don't think i will go there as before,if ever you get chance to pop some pics up of both this and the Atelopus,i'm with Ron it would be,nice to see and fascinating to read about
> thanks mate
> Stu


Yes Stu ive had to seperate mine form amplexus a few times as the male will stay on her until he starves to death as he cant get much food on her back but very rarely lets go when hes got hold.

Richie


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Yes the 39watt canopy is designed to fit the 90cm exo terra perfectly
> 
> Richie


 hi richie wheres the best place to buy this and the cheapest ?
many thanks .... scot


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

snowdragon said:


> hi richie wheres the best place to buy this and the cheapest ?
> many thanks .... scot


I think Richie sells them on his website, pretty cheap as well: victory:


----------

